

Let’s Convince the Media to Stop Stereotyping Hackers as Criminals - joshaidan
http://joshaidan.tumblr.com/post/27861245240/lets-convince-the-media-to-stop-stereotyping-hackers

======
csense
I think that ship's already sailed. There's a confusion in the mind of the
general public between "someone who knows programming" and "someone who
specializes in breaking into computer systems."

In case you haven't watched any TV or movies in the last 20 years, here's the
news:

Any computer expert, regardless of whether they're a good guy or bad guy, can
defeat any security system within a matter of minutes, even (or perhaps
especially?) those belonging to police/intelligence/military/shadowy evil
organization bent on world domination.

As we all know, that kind stuff is really just a matter of coding up a GUI in
Visual Basic to track the IP address. [1]

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkDD03yeLnU>

------
yen223
To be fair, it's not just hackers - geneticists, nuclear physicists, pretty
much most scientists have been portrayed in a negative light in the media.

